# DPReview first impressions on EOS R



## xps (Oct 4, 2018)

https://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canon-eos-r-first-impressions-review

How many % will it get? 82?


----------



## Jethro (Oct 5, 2018)

They don't seem particularly impressed, and the particular gripe seems to be the multi-function bar. Impression seems to be that they miss the extra dial it replaced, and the tendency to hit it with the right thumb unintentionally. Apparently all the DPR staff who have worked with the camera over a couple of weeks have ended up disabling the bar. I wonder whether this is something that, if it was your primary camera, you would simply 'get used to' over time? I get the impression that the camera operator is supposed to use the EVF almost entirely, and therefore the multi-function bar is designed to help you shift around the EVF without moving your eye. But, I can see that it is a change and (especially in a review situation) it is potentially going to be discombobulating. They're likely to say 'work in progress' and 'needs more work' - and for the camera as a whole.

Otherwise, I suspect they are going to come out with a 'this is an interesting first step, but wait for future iterations' type rating. DPR seems more and more to be caught up in the spec-wars, rather than having a strategic view of where a camera like this is going.


----------



## Viggo (Oct 5, 2018)

I haven’t touched the camera yet, but I will be using the AF-on button for focus so can’t really see my thumb accidentally hitting the touch bar, but I’ll find out early next week when mine arrives  the placement of the AF-on has me more worried, lol.


----------



## xps (Oct 5, 2018)

I´m using the VF with my left eye. In Cologne last week, it was - as an first impression - hard to get used to moving the Af point around. Doing this on the Display is disturbing (I hope this word is correct), as I´ve to press my thumb between my cheek and the display. unfolded on the left side, the usage is quite unstable. And the bar was also hard to use.
For right eyed people, better to use.
But the Body was really fine built and the shoulderdisplay an well addition. And the articulated Display really top!

Oh, and Yes. This is no bashing. I´ve ordered one too


----------



## zim (Oct 5, 2018)

Jethro said:


> ……. going to be discombobulating.



+1 for the use of 'discombobulating' a first for this site I believe.


----------



## Jethro (Oct 6, 2018)

zim said:


> +1 for the use of 'discombobulating' a first for this site I believe.


Mate, I try ...


----------



## drs (Oct 6, 2018)

I looked forward to it, hoping that the 4K sensor crop of my 5Dm4 could be forgotten (including the really bad rolling shutter), with the R. Canon? Really? Cropping? So, even I would love to buy it, it makes not really sense to me. Hopefully they get a model that works properly.


----------



## xps (Oct 6, 2018)

Hmmmmm....
I do not think, DPReview will give more than 80%

https://www.dpreview.com/videos/6801999989/dpreview-tv-canon-eos-r-review

....


----------



## Viggo (Oct 6, 2018)

Fortunately I doesn’t matter what DPR thinks


----------



## Refurb7 (Oct 7, 2018)

Gotta love DPReview. Back in 2015, DPReview convinced themselves (and tried to convince viewers) that a Sony A7RII could focus as fast or better in low light as a Nikon D750 and a Canon 5Ds. But to do this, they fitted the Sony with a pricey native Sony 35mm f/1.4 lens, while they saddled the DSLRs with a Sigma 50mm f/1.4 lens. So they gave the Sony one of the best lenses in the Sony system, and a wide angle at that — so easier to focus in low light. Meanwhile, the DSLRs were "tested" with a 3rd party 50mm — a focal length that's inherently harder to focus in low light.

https://www.dpreview.com/reviews/sony-alpha-7r-ii/12

I predict they'll give the Canon R a low score, in keeping with their pro-Sony, pro-mega-shadow-lifting biases. They are convinced that one of the top most important measures of a camera is how the picture will look if you lift the exposure by 5 or 6 stops in software.


----------



## Romz26 (Oct 8, 2018)

why does their dpreview's look like crap compaired to jered and tonys preview of the camera? anyone else notice this difference?


----------



## mirage (Oct 8, 2018)

xps said:


> Hmmmmm....
> I do not think, DPReview will give more than 80%
> 
> ....



Yes, dpr does have a well-known, pronounced and largely irrational "anti-Canon" bias since many years.

But - EOS R objectively is an "80%" camera at best. It delivers only max. 80% of what it could and should have been in 2018 and to be fully competitive with Sony A7 III. After all Canon has slapped a 25% higher price tag on it.

no IBIS, old 5D III sensor, dead slow AF tracking performance, unnecessary changes to user interface - especially that very poorly implemented multifunction slide bar instead of "tried and tested EOS trademark" rear thumbwheel plus AF selector joystick - it adds up to max. 80%.

In reality EOS R is a "mirrorfree 6D III". No problem, if it would be sold at USD 1600 - then it could easily qualify for 100% "entry level mirrorfree FF camera".

That said, Nikon Z6 certainly should not get a higher dpr rating than 80% either. Will be funny to see how dpr staffers try to justify it when they rate it higher than EOS R. ;-)


----------



## Viggo (Oct 8, 2018)

mirage said:


> Yes, dpr does have a well-known, pronounced and largely irrational "anti-Canon" bias since many years.
> 
> But - EOS R objectively is an "80%" camera at best. It delivers only max. 80% of what it could and should have been in 2018 and to be fully competitive with Sony A7 III. After all Canon has slapped a 25% higher price tag on it.
> 
> ...



BTW, it’s not a 5dIII sensor, it’s a 5div.


----------



## mirage (Oct 8, 2018)

Correct, my mistake. But still a two years old mirrorslapper sensor instead of a better, new one.


Viggo said:


> BTW, it’s not a 5dIII sensor, it’s a 5div.


----------



## Viggo (Oct 8, 2018)

mirage said:


> Correct, my mistake. But still a two years old mirrorslapper sensor instead of a better, new one.


Sony did the same thing also.


----------



## mirage (Oct 8, 2018)

Viggo said:


> Sony did the same thing also.


that should not serve as an excuse for Canon. Especially not, when they consider themselves "leader" in imaging equipment.

And it does not make the EOS R a "100% camera". Compared to Sony A7 III it is at max. an 80% camera at the price point Canon is offering it.


----------



## aa_angus (Oct 8, 2018)

mirage said:


> Yes, dpr does have a well-known, pronounced and largely irrational "anti-Canon" bias since many years.
> 
> But - EOS R objectively is an "80%" camera at best. It delivers only max. 80% of what it could and should have been in 2018 and to be fully competitive with Sony A7 III. After all Canon has slapped a 25% higher price tag on it.
> 
> ...



This is *the* LOL post of 2018


----------



## mirage (Oct 8, 2018)

EOS R functionality = 80% of Sony A7II
EOS R price = 125% of Sony A7 III



aa_angus said:


> This is *the* LOL post of 2018


LOL to you maybe ... to me it is more like "get pitchforks out" ...


----------



## xps (Oct 8, 2018)

Well, Canon is milking us with this product like Apple with ist new iPhones (my grandgrandson wants one from me - for 1300€ (that´s just a PHONE)).
The eos R is like Mr. Mirage said, 80/125%. But it will sell well. My dealer said, he has an enourous amount of orderings. More than they thought it would be - especially crop camera user uprade to this new system. Not so many FF users. 
The coming successor of the Eos R should be 100/100% - the shop assistants of this pro shop also think. The are having an public event today and in the next days, so some Canon salesmen had to defeat their product to a lot enthusiasts and they alwas say: It´s an addition to our products. And being asked, where an more pro orientated body will apear, they say: Get an 1DXII or 5DSr... 
This specs war is just an small piece of the whole cake. But it is like the center piece, and a lot not so positive reviews will cause an negative effect.
On the other hand, this is the chance (a very small chance) that Canon will pull out an hare out of the hat - an really Pro-body. (Like they did back some years with the 5DII, 7D, 5DsR....


----------

